# how much to feed



## josefine (May 27, 2010)

we are new to hedgies, our little boy is just 9weeks old. we have been giving him a mixture of dry stuff, but i'm not sure how much meat baby food to give him @ a time. he didn't seem to care too much for the chicken one, but he loves the beef. i've been giving him a TBL of it, & about 2 tsp of gerber mixed veggies. the moist food is all gone each morning. i want to feed him the correct amt., as i know they can continue to eat ,if you allow it. the dry stuff i'm not too worried about. i give 1TBL of that in another tiny container. i have different types of baby foods of fruits & veggies. what i have done is, once the jars are open, i put them in a freezer bag, get the air out of it (w/either the ziplock or reynolds types of bags), & then have it in the fridge. the meat, of course, doesn't last too long. the meat portion @ our grocery store only comes in tiny jars, i hope to find larger jars maybe @ walmart or target.
i would like to be given some info on the threads to go to on here that will be good for the how much of foods, & kinds of foods. this way, no one will be 'continually' answering ??'s of old topics from new members.
i am just SO great full that all i need to do is make sure it is high in protien, & low in fat, for our little hedgie, not like our sugar gliders, who are extremely harder to feed b/c of thier delicate systems(more things to look for & watch out for in foods).
thanx for all the time in helping me
josefine
[email protected]


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

are you just feeding your hedgie baby food? because he/she should also have dry cat kibble to eat as well


----------



## josefine (May 27, 2010)

IN MY VERY FIRST SENTENCE I SAID HE WAS GETTING A MIXTURE OF DRY STUFF.
i give 1TBL of gerber baby meat, & 2tsp gerber mixed veggie,i mix it together

what i am after is how much to feed him each nite, beings he's 9 weeks old.

i also feed him these: 
reduced fat formula wellness protien-focused nutrition for dogs (pro. 30%, fat 9%)
science diet light cat (pro. 31% fat 7.2%)
royal canin feline health nutrition indoor lite 40 (pro.40% fat 9%)
& what i give my sugar gliders, & now also to the hedgie:
natural balance origibal ultra reduced calorie formula (pro 32% fat 9%)dick van patten company
he is getting about a 1/2tsp of each per nite. i give whatever is left @ the end of the next evening to our cats., & put fresh in for him.

i don't want to be under feeding him, or overfeeding him.

thanx!!
josefine

[email protected]


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Most people on here "free feed," or leave food out at all times, so their hedgie can eat whenever and how much they want.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

It sounds like you're feeding the right amount, as there are some left overs. 
As said above, people "free feed" meaning we give more than we know they will eat, so they will always have food in their bowl. 
For example, my boy eats around 40 kibbles per night on average, so I feed 60 kibbles, every night. That way, he will have leftovers in the morning, and allows him to eat as much as he wants. 

Also, the protein should be around 30%. Too high (like your 40%) can be bad for them.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

josefine said:


> IN MY VERY FIRST SENTENCE I SAID HE WAS GETTING A MIXTURE OF DRY STUFF.
> i give 1TBL of gerber baby meat, & 2tsp gerber mixed veggie,i mix it together
> 
> what i am after is how much to feed him each nite, beings he's 9 weeks old.
> ...


Oh, sorry :lol: I didn't realize... I only skimmed this, I can't believe I missed that! haha


----------



## josefine (May 27, 2010)

that is ok shaelikestaquitos, i wasn't mad, i just kept it in caps so it would be seen better!  immortalia, so i shouldn't feed the 40%? i'm glad i got it in a much smaller bag than the others. i will feed it to our regular cats instead.  
i have been keeping the 'kibbles food' in his cage all day. i do the same for my suggies. they have the chix & rice(new stuff) from suncoast, & the happy pet from pet-co, & the dick van patten cat food of natural balance ultra.
thanx everyone for the heads up on this.


----------

